
An Undented Universe - karjaluoto
http://www.erickarjaluoto.com/blog/an-undented-universe/
======
rbanffy
I hope our descendants put a couple dents in the universe.

So far, we seem to be the only technological civlization in a couple dozen
light years and, if we never make a mark, it'd be an enormous waste of
potential.

